# Necesito Manual para  programar PIC en MPLAB



## RoCkY_BaLbOa (Dic 18, 2007)

Hola  gente,pues  eso,haber si me  podriais  aconsejar o darme el enlace de algun manual o libro o lo que  sea para  saber un poco por  donde van los  tiros de programar en MPLAB PIC 16F84.

Muchas Gracias.


----------



## mabauti (Dic 18, 2007)

esto te puede servir:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/curso-completo-microcontroladores-pic-10113/


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 18, 2007)

Hola.
Mira aquí.
http://perso.wanadoo.es/luis_ju/puerto/indice.html

Entra a <descargas> y despues a <tutoriales>.


Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: pasea por esa página, quizás encuentres algo que te sirva, aparte del tutorial.


----------



## RoCkY_BaLbOa (Dic 19, 2007)

muchas  gracias,voy a  mirarlo.gracias


----------

